# LibClamAV Error: cli_scanhtml: Can't create temporary directory



## mintess (2. Jan. 2018)

Der Titel sagt es bereits,
ich erhalte jede Nacht diese Meldungen und bin ratlos was das Problem ist.


```
Jan  1 03:37:54 srv clamd[14065]: LibClamAV Error: cli_scanhtml: Can't create temporary directory /tmp/clamav-ef34d1cf14a070a0b11f5369c7bfa148.tmp
Jan  1 03:37:54 srv clamd[14065]: /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20180101T024836-13483-ll2TRGYs/parts/p001: Can't create temporary directory ERROR
Jan  1 03:37:54 srv clamd[14065]: LibClamAV Error: cli_scanhtml: Can't create temporary directory /tmp/clamav-74c6561401a458bcbfac560b6dce3309.tmp
Jan  1 03:37:54 srv clamd[14065]: /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20180101T024836-13483-ll2TRGYs/parts/p002: Can't create temporary directory ERROR
```
Unter /tmp sind 3,6GB verfügbar.

Folgence Crons laufen - keiner zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt:

```
50 23 * * *   debian-spamd  (sa-update --nogpg --channel spamassassin.heinlein-support.de; sa-compile --quiet)
18 */3  * * *   amavis  test -e /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob && /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob sa-sync
24 1  * * *   amavis  test -e /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob && /usr/sbin/amavisd-new-cronjob sa-clean
```
Und der /etc/cron.daily/spamassassin bei dem CRON=1 gesetzt ist.

In der /etc/group ist

```
debian-spamd:x:122:
amavis:x:123:clamav
```


----------



## mintess (5. Jan. 2018)

Lösung für mich selbst:
Ein konkurrierender Job hat zum besagten Zeitpunkt den /tmp Ordner komplett zugemüllt.
Um das rauszufinden cronjob angelegt der den Speicherplatzbedarf alle paar Minuten prüft und rausschreibt wenn über 80% meiner 4GB belegt werden.


```
[/etc/cron.d/diskfree]
# Cron zum Check des Speicherplatzes unter /tmp im Zeitraum 00-04 Uhr
*/2 0-4 * * *   root    /opt/diskfree.sh
```


```
[/usr/diskfree.sh]
#!/bin/bash

LOAD=$(df -h /tmp | tail -n +2 | awk -F '%' '{ print $1}' | awk -F ' ' '{ print $5}')

#Ab 80% Disknutzung loggen
if [ "$LOAD" -gt "80" ]; then
  date >> /usr/diskfree.log
  df -h /tmp >> /usr/diskfree.log
fi
```


----------

